# Diego Sanchez



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

overall it looks good but i dont likw the text


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks good, did you make this one?


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Of course i made it lol.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

It's nice, but i don't like the text.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Chunkyluv360 said:


> Of course i made it lol.



Just asking because alot thier was this one guy who posted a sig that was made by some one else.


----------

